# AGR Question



## VentureForth (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't find any info on the amtrakguestrewards.com site on how to sign up for the Chase AGR card. Anyone know where to go?


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 15, 2007)

OK. Found it. Sure is hidden! Anyone interested, click here:

Amtrak Guest Rewards Website


----------



## sechs (Nov 16, 2007)

VentureForth said:


> I can't find any info on the amtrakguestrewards.com site on how to sign up for the Chase AGR card. Anyone know where to go?


That's a little bit different question than the one posed in your subject....


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, well...  Ooops.


----------

